# My new puppy



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello I just got a new little cockapoo, he is 8 weeks old called Alfie. He has a lot of cockerspaniel in him as you will be able to see in the photos.


Im not sure if these work


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I tired Lewis but it just took me to my facebook, hopefully will get to see Alfie x


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey sorry about that. I have uploaded the photos to Flickr here: 
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7434907378/

Think that should work.
It's his second night with us and we are leaving him alone in a room hoping we are doing the right thing. I dont want him to get used to sleeping in my bedroom


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes that worked, he is very cute.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: to you and Alfie .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Alfie is delicious


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Thankyou. What age can they start learning tricks


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Thankyou. What age can they start learning tricks


When you say tricks, do you mean commands?

You can start the sit,stay,leave command etc from when you bring your puppy home.

Cockapoo's are really intelligent and pick up on these commands quite quickly if you commit to training them, you need to be consistent. 

These basic commands do help with everyday life with your dog, but I do know that a few people have learnt their pup to high five and rollover xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Alfie is gorgeous! and yes, it's definitely OK for him to sleep in his own room. Is he in a crate? They usually feel secure there.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to you both. Alfie is a gorgeous little chap.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

No he doesn't have a crate yet, he sleeps in our kitchen with a bed. How can I make him feel more secure because last night he constantly cried.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

A crate would most probably help with a blanket over the top. It will make him feel like he is in a secure den, which is what he would be in in the wild. Sometimes when they have a whole room they feel very anxious as they feel they have to 'guard' the whole space by themselves. Definitely worth trying!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A crate is highly recommended as Jane says, the den feeling is quite important. Also you can try putting a worn T shirt of yours in his bed, that way he will smell you and feel close to you.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay thanks we will get a crate today, last night he cried but not
As bad. The problem is I dont think he is sleeping so I think a crate would really help. Thankyou


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey just a quick update. The past few nights Alfie has stopped crying when we leave him at night and he goes into his bed and sleeps most of the night. Today we bought him a crate which we put his bed in and he sleeps I'm his
Bed in the crate. We leave the doors open on the crate so he can still get a drink and use the toilet. He doesn't like using going to the toilet outside he gets too distracted by all the moving things out there and must eats them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola learned fetch on day two! These pups are soooo smart!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Aww how cute. Can't wait until we can start walking alfie because at night he just goes crazy running around because he hasn't burnt off enough energy ) They are very smart, we have had ours a week now and he knows a few commands


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

:congrats: :twothumbs:


----------



## Flutterbye00 (Jun 30, 2012)

He sounds really boisterous ; )


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh yea he is quite, he is quite ignorant as well if he wants to do something he's gonna do it, in few more weeks we will straighten him up. Although in front of new
People he is very shy and is quiet and he is scared of loud noises


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant see photos  

What mix and colour is he ... where is he from?

...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey I have put a link to Flickr up which works. I got him from little rascals near Lincoln


----------

